# Call Directv and ask for a DVR fee credit on your R15



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

I think everyone should call Directv to request a credit on the monthly R15's DVR fee. I called them and explained all the problems I was having with this unit and politely asked them to credit my account the DVR fee until the major bugs were resolved. They apologized for all my problems and agreed to credit $10 to my account for the next 6 months but never acknowledge any issues with the R15. Hopefully, that is enough time for them to fix the R15.

DTV should acknowledge the problems they are having with the R15. Maybe not on their home page but maybe in their forums.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Good job vlj9r!

-Robert


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, phooey!!!!! I ain't having no problems with my unit yet!!!  Never thought I would like to see problems so I could make some money, !!!  Of course I have only had it running for a 1 1/2 days, so there might be hope yet, bwaahahahahah :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

There's a $10 a month fee on this DVR?


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

There isn't. I asked for the credit on the dvr fee but the CSR opted to credit me $10 when he saw I was subbed to the sports package. My guess it is easier for them to do it that way than to credit the actual DVR fee.

Don't get me wrong. The R15 has some nice features like the speed of the guide and how quickly you can mark something to record without having to wait like on the TIVO. This R15 has potential. 

I only wish DTV would break their silence and post something on their website to acknoledge our gripes about the R15.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

I got the $10 credit on my sports pack too. BUT I got it last Aug. before the R15 was out. I guess it's a special they run.... It's a good deal all those sports channels for only $2 a month with the credit. 

BTW, my mom just got 5 channels of Cinemax through Dish for only $3 a month. I thought was a good deal.


----------

